# Living in Udine



## BaguetteMan

Hi all,
Early in the New Year, I move to Udine in NE Italy to study (mature student). I've never been there so I want to hear whatever you know about the place. What's it like to live there? How 'safe' is it? Public transport any good? Must-see places? Must-do things? What's it like for getting part-time work? Good but cheap places to eat? You name it, I need to know it. Any and all help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------

